# 2 gallon air compressor combo - Campbell Hausfeld or Husky?



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

For Black Friday deals Lowes has a 2 gallon Campbell Hausfeld compressor combo with a 2 in 1 nailer stapler included (as well as a hose and a couple other parts) for $59 or Home Depot has a Husky 2 gallon combo that includes a 1 1/4" brad nailer, hose, and an inflation hose for $69

Which do you think is the better deal? I already own an electric staple gun so the stapler part of the CH gun is not that important to me. 

I saw another thread about issues with a CH 20 gallon compressor which made me second guess getting the CH combo at lowes.

The Husky is 110 PSI and the CH is 100. There are no reviews for the Husky and 44 mostly positive reviews for the CH on the respective web sites

Any input would be appreciated

Here is the CH combo at lowes

Campbell Hausfeld combo

Husky combo

I should also mention that I will be using it in a traditional DIY fashion (meaning not all day every day) which is why I am not looking at a more expensive compressor combo kit. If I am way off on this thinking please feel free to let me know

Thanks in advance for the input
J


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Husky air tools are made by CH - so you're comparing the same brand. I have purchased a few finish and brad nailers from a refurb. place. When you put in an order, you are told you will get the gun and it will have either CH or Husky labels on it. I only do DIY projects, I'm not a contractor or pro, but I've never had an issue with my 3 CH guns (brad nailer, finish nailer, framing nailer). I can't speak to their compressors.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

hyunelan2 said:


> Husky air tools are made by CH - so you're comparing the same brand. I have purchased a few finish and brad nailers from a refurb. place. When you put in an order, you are told you will get the gun and it will have either CH or Husky labels on it. I only do DIY projects, I'm not a contractor or pro, but I've never had an issue with my 3 CH guns (brad nailer, finish nailer, framing nailer). I can't speak to their compressors.


Thanks for the info on CH and Husky - I was not aware of that. I guess the CH combo for $10 less is a better deal.

Anyone with input on the compressors or combos would be appreciated too


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i have always preferred single over a stacked. they seem to run a little lighter, and a little better balanced. if it was me i'd go with the husky, but that's just a personal preference.

I am skeptical of just how good the lowes one is. I've never seen that one selling for the MSRP. that model was a black friday special last year too
http://www.cheapcheapcheap.com/blog/?p=353
and it was selling for $63.00 in early 2009, and $79 this past labor day.


----------

